# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG – HTC Desire Eye 4G LTE EMEA M910n Boot repair supported

## mohamed73

* 
Repairing bricked HTC Desire M910n (0PFH11000) via ISP connection is easy with the RIFF Box.*
Additionally to HBOOT and Radio zones, the zone which contains Model ID  is re-flashed too. Thus after resurrection phone will have *Model ID = ‘0PFH11000’.*  *To resurrect HTC Desire M910n (0PFH11000) via ISP connection:*  Get access to HTC Desire M910n (0PFH11000) board (PCB);Check schematics picture for solder positions of CLK, DAT0, CMD and GND signals;Remove (de-solder) the CLK resistor;Solder CLK, DAT0, CMD and GND wires to the specified pads on the PCB;Attach batteryConnect USB Data cable;Make sure HTC Desire M910n (0PFH11000) ISP is selected in the list of models;Click Resurrect button;Wait till software signals a successful operation completion;Disconnect USB cable and battery, de-solder wires and solder back the CLK resistor;
 Now phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not  start up normally you can flash it using known flashing methods.
.

----------


## rebroub

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

